#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Server Side Technologies >  >  Pros and Cons of Server Side Blazor !!!

## Assassin

We all know that the Blazor framework is a web framework on the client side. But is it possible to run a Blazor application separate from a user interface chain? The latest version 0.5.0 of Blazor gives us the flexibility to run Blazor in a separate process from the rendering process.

The Blazor server application offers us many advantages.

Because the user interface update is managed via a SignalR connection, unnecessary updates to the page can be avoided.The download size of the application is lower and the initial loading of the application is faster.The Blazor component can take full advantage of server features, such as using APIs that support .NET Core.It will also support existing .NET tools, such as debugging the application and compiling JIT.Since server-side Blazor is run in the native .NET Core process and not in Mono WebAssembly, it is also compatible with browsers that do not support Web Assembly.

There are also disadvantages for the server-side Blazor application.

Because the UI interaction involves SignalR communication, it adds an extra step in the network call, which results in latency.The scalability of the application to manage the connection of multiple clients is also a challenge.

----------

